# Do you want to go to bed?



## mishele (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is another shot from my trip to Eastern State Pen.  C&C is always welcome!!





On black....
3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice.  I love this one!!


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks comfortable.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 18, 2012)

dam... prison brings out the TEASE in you!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice job keeping the highlights in control.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh ya!!  This is the best prison shot yet.  Good comp...good exposure...very interesting subject...great job!!  I wish I had a little bit more room on the right side..for a little more balance.


----------



## irishguy0224 (Sep 18, 2012)

AWESOME


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 18, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## mishele (Sep 18, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Oh ya!!  This is the best prison shot yet.  Good comp...good exposure...very interesting subject...great job!!  I wish I had a little bit more room on the right side..for a little more balance.


Balance...yes, that was a nit of mine. There were some very distracting things in front of the beds. I'll play w/ the crop some more and see if there is a way to make it work. =)

Does the balance bother anyone else? Is it something that you really notice?

Thanks everyone for the comments!!


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the color on this one.

Suddenly I feel sleepy.


----------



## momo3boys (Sep 18, 2012)

I actually like it off balanced because there is more light on the left side too. I thought you had done it on purpose!


----------



## mishele (Sep 18, 2012)

momo3boys said:


> I actually like it off balanced because there is more light on the left side too. I thought you had done it on purpose!


lol I mean...yeah, I meant to do that.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 18, 2012)

FanBoy said:


> I like the color on this one.
> 
> Suddenly I feel sleepy.



That's interesting, because it makes ME want to NOT sleep for a very long time... 

I really like this, and the slight lack of balance doesn't bother me (perhaps because *I'm* unbalanced  )--somehow it lends itself to the slightly sinister, uncomfortable feeling of looking at those beds...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 18, 2012)

This is so so good.  Balance is good.  Lighting is dramatic.  The green colors on the wall **almost** make it welcoming until you see the rusted bed frames and then you sink into oblivion.  

Looks almost HDR.  Very cool.  I'm impressed.  Better than flowers...


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> FanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I like the color on this one.
> ...


The place was very sinister!! I'm going back w/ a friend in a couple of weeks for the haunted house they make up inside the prison....=) Should be cool. And yes, you are unbalanced.....lol



jwbryson1 said:


> This is so so good.  Balance is good.  Lighting is dramatic.  The green colors on the wall **almost** make it welcoming until you see the rusted bed frames and then you sink into oblivion.
> 
> Looks almost HDR.  Very cool.  I'm impressed.  Better than flowers...


Thank you, babe. This shot is way more rewarding than my flower ones. 
If this kinda stuff was in my backyard I would prolly shoot more of it. 
And this is a HDR.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 19, 2012)

I love this set (this & other post).  Yes, this one is ever-so-slightly asymmetrical, which adds to it's appeal.
Kind of depressing, knowing where they are, but wonderful shots.

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 19, 2012)

I think making it symmetrical would detract markedly. It's supposed to be a little tense and off-kilter, it's a prison cell not a soothing still life.

What really makes it work is that green crap on the wall. Together with the light it gives it a slightly underwater feel, a sensation, perhaps, of drowning, which works well with the claustrophobic feeling of the cell. Plus, it just plain adds some visual pop.


----------



## seakritter (Sep 19, 2012)

I really like it, I thought it was HDR when I first looked at, it is a really nice job of what I think HDR should bring to the table.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mish says this is HDR.  I really like it!


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2012)

amolitor said:


> I think making it symmetrical would detract markedly. It's supposed to be a little tense and off-kilter, it's a prison cell not a soothing still life.
> 
> What really makes it work is that green crap on the wall. Together with the light it gives it a slightly underwater feel, a sensation, perhaps, of drowning, which works well with the claustrophobic feeling of the cell. Plus, it just plain adds some visual pop.


You have this crazy creepy place that has cheery green paint peeling off the wall. It really plays w/ your emotions. Thanks for the comment!!



seakritter said:


> I really like it, I thought it was HDR when I first looked at, it is a really nice job of what I think HDR should bring to the table.


What?!! No HDR fights in my thread...lol I agree w/ you, HDR made this shot.

Thanks for the comments everyone!!


----------



## Frequency (Sep 20, 2012)

This is one of the classic images i have ever seen; In history this will be reckoned as a *Master's Work*. Simply haunting and outstanding.... It is a really intelligent composition.


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2012)

Frequency said:


> This is one of the classic images i have ever seen; In history this will be reckoned as a *Master's Work*. Simply haunting and outstanding.... It is a really intelligent composition.


WOW...Thank you!! Master's work? lol


----------



## Bynx (Sep 20, 2012)

A new coat of paint, a bottle of wine and some good French cheese, the right bunkmate and this could be pretty cozy. Thats one helluva image Michelle....really well done.


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2012)

Bynx said:


> A new coat of paint, a bottle of wine and some good French cheese, the right bunkmate and this could be pretty cozy. Thats one helluva image Michelle....really well done.


I don't think a bottle of wine would be enough...lol Maybe some tequila would do the trick! 
Thanks for taking a look!!


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 20, 2012)

It makes me think about Andy Dufresne.


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> It makes me think about Andy Dufresne.


Shawshank Redemption is one of my all time favorite movies!! :thumbup:


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 20, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Shawshank Redemption is one of my all time favorite movies!! :thumbup:



Oh I had a whole quote to use but it would get censored pretty quickly. Just imagine the scene in the laundry room and that being the cause of the metal frame being broken on the right side bed. Ooooohhhh Andy.


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In one of the shower areas they had a tv set up. It was playing prison shower scenes from movies...lol They had the one from Shawshank in the mix w/ a bunch of others. It was pretty creepy watching movies about prison rapes while you were standing in the shower.


----------



## invisible (Sep 25, 2012)

With a scene lit like this, I don't think you had a choice other than resorting to HDR. The result is pretty cool. Thumbs up! (I'm green with envy, just so you know )

Did any of the interns take you up on your offer to go to bed?


----------



## Demers18 (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice work Mishele, that is a fantastic shot!


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2012)

invisible said:


> (I'm green with envy, just so you know )
> Did any of the interns take you up on your offer to go to bed?


When you come to Philly, this is a must see!! I would love to see what you would come up w/!!
And sadly...no. lol


Demers18 said:


> Nice work Mishele, that is a fantastic shot!


Thank you!!


----------



## invisible (Sep 26, 2012)

mishele said:


> When you come to Philly, this is a must see!! I would love to see what you would come up w/!!
> And sadly...no. lol


I've only been to Philly once, and that was a long time ago so I'm due for another visit. Maybe one day...


----------



## godsotherson (Sep 26, 2012)

Since I've been here longer, I want the bed with the sunny southern exposure. You can have it when I'm released in 2050.


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2012)

godsotherson said:


> Since I've been here longer, I want the bed with the sunny southern exposure. You can have it when I'm released in 2050.


Where in SE PA are you?


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 26, 2012)

awesome work mishele!


----------

